# 8 for 8 on cobia sunday 4/3/11



## Extra Point (Jun 1, 2009)

Here are some pics of our day Sunday. We had a great day and a lot of luck. Every fish we found was starving. We found all our fish west of Destin between the Eiffel tower and Navarre pier. Our best bite was between 2:30 and 3:30 when we went 4 for 4. Two of those we released to fight another day. We caught one fish about every hour give or take until then. All the fish ate jigs except two and they ate eels. Jenny and Alex were our anglers and they did a great job. I hope this season keeps its momentum. Good luck to all this season.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice report and great pictures!


----------



## fishinmission2 (Oct 31, 2010)

nice ling!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awsome job capt'n!!!!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice cobe's, nice boat.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

that's the way it is done!!:notworthy:


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Great Catch!


----------



## Extra Point (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Guys for the kind words. We had a great day with a lot of luck and great crew. I hope we can keep up the luck the rest of the season.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice JOB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good fish.


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

Dam somebodys been eatin some carrots on that boat. Nice stringer. Hope to get sideways next week if they're still around.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Good job jay and crew. keep it up. isaac


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice catch, i hope you can share some luck!


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Dadgum, that's awesome!!


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Great Catch !!!!!


----------

